# Official weight for Justcrazy



## katfish

Rob
The weight on my text was a WAG and was off a bit.










Official weight was 62 and change.

As always this fish was released to fight again.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Holy Flathead Batman!!! That is a true brute, AWESOME CATCH ROBBY!!!! Look at the head on that son of a gun!!!


----------



## pendog66

congrats robby!!!! That thing is a tank!


----------



## Liquidsmoke

Nice catch. Now I just need to get one that size. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis

Now that's more like it! Looks a bit soggy.


----------



## ducky152000

Great fish! Congrats, you were due for a 60+


----------



## Shortdrift

Waydago Robby! That is a BIGGGG FISH. Congrats and thanks for sharing the Guest Memorys.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY

Glad to hear you were under on the weight. When I woke up to your text it made it even more painful to go to work. 
Glad to see you finally got a nice one, you have enough nights under your belt to deserve one.


----------



## afellure12

That is an AWESOME fish Robby! Congrats!


----------



## chris1162

congrats on an amazing fish!


----------



## katfish

This fish was very ornery and skinned me up every
time I handled him. 










It was foggy that morning and the camera would not focus.
After a few minutes of holding the weight and being beat
up I decided to release the fish. I figured I would treasure 
more pictures but couldn't take the beating.


----------



## katfish

Shortdrift can testify how hard those big fish are to handle

I did have one that was worse. It was also over 60 pounds
but was so aggressive that it came back after I released it 
to bite me one more time!

I didn't believe it at first but kept watching the release video
to see it again.


----------



## crappielooker

Holy crap! I just see this fish... Nice catch there !!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieJim

What a pig! Awesome fish, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

I thought we were going to have a contest to guess Justcrazy's weight by the title of the thread.

I'm guessing 250 if that is still an option.


----------



## katfish

Moody

I can't say anything. Sawbones weighed me for a physical and I weighed
20 pounds more than I thought I was.










If you can keep up with Rob you got more stamina than me.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY

250 now that if sad, well who knows I am scared of the scale. Even at 250 I could still walk you in the ground.


----------



## mo65

Hey katfish...your catches are awesome! I've never caught any cats near that big, but I love trying. Congrats!:Banane09:


----------



## FishingJunkie92

Now that's a cat brother. Nice catch, I need to get further south to catch those.

Jeremy


----------



## katfish

Jeremy
Before I retired I would drive 3 hrs on weekends to 
get to larger flathead. Justcrazy will drive 2 1/2 when
we tell him the big ones are biting


----------

